# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Раздел "А правда ли, что..."

## NickGolovko

Антивирусный портал VirusInfo запускает новый подраздел форума проекта - *"А правда ли, что..."*.

Основное назначение раздела - предоставить посетителям VirusInfo возможность выяснить, является ли истинным то или иное утверждение, имеющее непосредственное отношение к вычислительной технике (и, в том числе, к информационной безопасности) - не секрет, что вся околокомпьютерная сфера полна многообразными мифами и легендами, развенчать которые без помощи эксперта удается далеко не всегда. Так как в задачи раздела входит установление истины, в нем существует особый режим ответов; подробнее о правилах новой секции можно прочитать в соответствующей теме.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

